# Random beeping while in Windows 7



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey all, I recently bought a new pc and put it together - but ever since first turning it on i've been having occasional, seemingly random beeps coming from the motherboard speaker (seemingly the same speaker that the post beeps come from). The thing is, this all happens LONG after the post, I can be browsing the web, downloading files, playing games or watching a movie - whatever I'm doing it still happens. Also, starting last night - I started to get blue screens, this is the first time this has happened since I got it (Just over a week ago now) and its dumping the physical memory when it does it.

I thought it could be a RAM error, so I downloaded Memtest and ran it on the first stick of RAM in the machine, 4 passes and there were no errors. Fair enough I thought, maybe the other stick is the broken one - but when I booted it into Windows with just 1 stick, the beeping continued.

Whats going on? This is all making no sense! 

Note: Its always just ONE beep, its a gigabyte i5 motherboard with 4gig of DDR3 ram, 8800GTX graphics card and a 250GB SATA HDD. 

PS: I had an error when first turning the computer on after building it, the computer asked me whether I wanted to run in IDE mode or AHCI mode (or something like that). I dont get it, why would it run in IDE or 'AHCI' mode? Its a SATA HDD, bluregh?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Beeps can occur for various reasons.
Brand & Model 
Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU
Do youu know what Error Codes were on the BSOD? Those can be very informative.


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Intel i5 2.6 Ghz Processor
Gigabyte P55M-UD2 Motherboard
BFG 8800GTX Overclocked
2 Sticks of 2GB A-Data DDR3 1333Mhz ram
250GB Seagate(I think) hard drive
And...

Tegan 580W ATX2.01 Easycon SLi Compliant PSU

I didnt see the contents of the BSOD, how am I able to pause the restart so I can see it if it happens again? I knew how to do it in xp but not in 7


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You 580W PSU is barely within the requirements for a 8800GTX GPU that requires a minimum of 475W and 32A. Add the rest of the system and you are underpowered.
Have you checked the Temps and Voltages in the Bios? The beeping could be a power or heat issue resulting from being underpowered.
I would want to be in the 650W range with that hardware.
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Huh, looks like im getting a new psu then (its old anyway)... explains a lot - i did a check on both ram sticks, no errors atall. Ill buy one tomorrow when I go into uni - thanks 

Well, i've replaced my PSU and its been a few days now. It still beeps from time to time, but it seems as if the more I use the machine the less it beeps - It also hasnt blue screened or crashed since I got the new PSU... wierd...

I've also run a disc checker checking my drive for errors - nothing wrong there 

:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Fyei said:


> Well, i've replaced my PSU and its been a few days now. It still beeps from time to time, but it seems as if the more I use the machine the less it beeps - It also hasnt blue screened or crashed since I got the new PSU... wierd...
> 
> I've also run a disc checker checking my drive for errors - nothing wrong there
> 
> :sigh:


Brand & Model of the new PSU?


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

I've got a Corsair TX Series 750W PSU in the machine now. (With regards to the RAM thing, I use Blender which I can more often than not get to use upto 6GB of RAM pretty easily, though obviously I don't use it on my machine at home... my university pays for that )


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does this list for your running temperatures

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Several weeks later and I still get random BSODs/restarts, I'm running core temp now and I'll report back with temperatures after I've run it for a few days...

(I'm really pissed off atm, one of the BSODs invalidated some system files the other day so I had to reformat to get the thing to install/uninstall anything...)

Just had another BSOD, the comp was doing nothing except downloading a steam game. The CPU was at 29 degrees C at the time. Doesn't look like its a temp issue...


----------



## Kaibosh (Nov 9, 2009)

My initial reply was moved to another thread.. Different mobo, but as I said in my original post, same manufacturer; same chipset; same issue happening.

You might want to check it out: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/beeps-430345.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot
control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

I'll start posting BSOD data here as and when I get them... (I'm at uni right now). Though last night I saw some new symptoms. I ran memtest, that was fine - no errors, so I downloaded HD Tune and i've been running the disk checker function in that (the one which tests each sector of the HDD independantly) and so far it hasn't been able to reach the end of a full scan without locking up.

Its shown no bad sectors, but it just... locks up, or randomly reboots... no BSOD's yet trying this but it won't surprise me if I get one.

Dead HDD maybe? What do people think?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't suspect the HDD at this point. But you can remove the drive and test it in another PC using the manufacturers disk tools.


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay I'll ask around for people who might let me test my hdd in their machine... for now though, I've got some bsod data:
______________________________
1:

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT

STOP: 0x0000001A (0x0000000000000031, 0xFFFFFAB004CB2880, 0xFFFFF8800B791000, 0xFFFFF8A002C6C1CA)

Dumping physical memory to disk: 100 

+ all the random 'contact your admin' etc
_____________________________
2:

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x0000007E (Stuff in brackets blurred on my phone pic so I cant decipher it  )

*** CLFS.SYS - Address: (also blurred)
______________________________

The second BSOD is the only time i've seen that one, I've seen memory management a few times but usually its just a vanilla BSOD with nothing other than the crash address + a memory dump...

Another BSOD, Page_Fault_In_Non_Paged area or something along those lines, I only saw it for about 10 seconds because after formatting my pc had auto restart on >_<

I finished a HDD check... its not the HDD... sigh, I'm running out of possible things it could be...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run chkdsk /f

have a look at this workaround listed here

http://www.delmartian.com/nullpoint...0C1F5-0xC1F5-C1F5-BSOD-CLFS.SYS-KB946084.html


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Ran chkdsk, everything looks fine...

The workaround didn't help none... sigh

I tried under-clocking my CPU to see what happens and it still beeps/BSODs...

I've emailed gigabyte tech support but its been 4 days now and no reply


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post the mini dumps

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Here are the minidumps, I wasn't sure how to actually save the perfmon thing - there isn't a save button anywhere? *confused*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have asked someone to check them


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't worry about PERFMON for now - 

There were NO mini kernel dump files in the attached zip file.

Please check c:\windows\minidump for files - if there are any in there, copy them out to another folder, zip them up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There appears to be much more going on here then we know.

I searched through all of the Event Viewer logs and did find 4 BSODs - 


```
[font=lucida console]
Date: [color=#002266]2009-12-01 T 19:58:20.000[/COLOR]
0x00000050 (0xfffff8808bdc4dac, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002b03579, 0x0000000000000005) 

Date: [color=#002266]2009-11-29 T 19:45:46.000[/COLOR]
0x0000000a (0xfffff6fc80626278, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002aeaae2) 

Date: [color=#002266]2009-11-29 T 00:35:10.000[/COLOR]
0x0000004e (0x0000000000000099, 0x000000000006ec3c, 0x0000000000000003, 0x000000000004a0a4) 
	[B]--->  just 16 seconds system uptime[/B]

Date: [color=#002266]2009-11-28 T 15:05:29.000[/COLOR]
0x00000050 (0xfffff1000c79bce9, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff80002a77ebc, 0x0000000000000007)[/font]
```

*RECAP*
(2) *0x50* = invalid memory referenced
(1) *0xa* = kernel mode app referenced paged memory at a time it should not have (IRQL too high) - or the memory is just plain bad
(1) *0x4e* = a PTE or PFN is corrupt (PTE = Page Table Entry; PFN = Page Frame Number)

`

Thw Windows Management Instrumentation data clearly shows the page file allocated on drive c: - which is labeled as "disk 0, partition 1", yet other files provided show no "d0, p1" - only a 250 GB hard drive, entirely labeled as "disk 0, partition 0"

```
[font=lucida console]
Description	Disk drive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Model	ST3250620AS ATA Device
Bytes/Sector	512
Media Loaded	Yes
Media Type	Fixed hard disk
Partitions	1
SCSI Bus	0
SCSI Logical Unit	0
SCSI Port	0
SCSI Target ID	1
Sectors/Track	63
Size	232.88 GB (250,056,737,280 bytes)
Total Cylinders	30,401
Total Sectors	488,392,065
Total Tracks	7,752,255
Tracks/Cylinder	255
[COLOR=Red]Partition	Disk #0, Partition #0    [B]<====[/B][/COLOR]
Partition Size	232.88 GB (250,048,479,744 bytes)[/font]
```
From Windows Management Instrumentation - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Name                                                                       
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional | C:\Windows|
[color=red]\Device\Harddisk 0 \Partition [B]1[/B]    [B]<====[/B] [/color]  
WriteToSystemLog  
TRUE              
AllocatedBaseSize  
4091               
CurrentUsage  
0             
Description      
C:\pagefile.sys  
InstallDate                
20091126172600.226043+000  
Name             
C:\pagefile.sys  
PeakUsage  
0 
[/font]
```

What happenend to partition #1 containing the page file? If partition #1 was not present at the time of the BSODs and if partition #1 is not the OS drive, there would be no mini kernel dumps, which unfortunately means that there is little that I can do to help in this matter.


This one peaked my interest most of all - This entry in the Event Logs showed up *within seconds* of the Windows 7 installation - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[4988]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2009-11-26T17:25:59.680
  Level: Error
  Computer: 37L4247E29-32
  Description: 
[color=red]The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block.[/color]
[/font]
```
`

What is the origin of the Windows 7 DVD used for the installation?

My suggestion - wipe the hard drive with Killdisk & re-install Windows 7. It would probably be a good idea to run a *chkdsk /r* on the hard drive before wiping the drive.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

The Windows 7 disc was sourced from the MSDNAA Student Programme for the University of Birmingham (UK) - me and all my friends have free copies of Windows 7, so we've all been using the same Windows 7 disc (that my friend burnt off for everyone) and our own CD-Keys. I'm going home for the Christmas break soon so I'm going to be away from my computer, so I might not be able to try a full wipe of my PC for a while... though I'll do it as soon as I'm back and update this.

I ran chkdsk a couple of times recently, its had no problems - it ran fine... though the beeps which come from my motherboard we're happening pretty much constantly throughout the process... wierd.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried to match up the beep error code

www.bioscentral.com


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

I've looked but there's nothing for a single beep for my motherboard whilst the system is running - Gigabyte seemingly only give out their POST beep codes...


----------



## Fyei (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay, I'm back at uni - I replaced the HDD with one which one of my friends has given me for christmas (brand new 750gb 7200rpm hdd) and... it still beeps, crashes, resets and bsods. So the HDD wasn't the problem either.

So.... its gotta be one of the original 3 components right? Mobo/Proc or RAM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run memtest on the ram 1 stick at a time

http://www.memtest.org/

check the voltage range of the ram,the m/board may default at to low a voltage for it


----------

